# b43 wifi suddenly becoming really slow?

## eccerr0r

Has anyone recently had their b43 broadcom driver wifi (bcm4318) suddenly become very slow, it doesn't appear to be losing packets but despite the WAP being within 10 feet and LOS of the antennas, it's very very slow.

It had been working just fine up until recently.  Unsure what happened to it (using new 3.17.7 kernel and networkmanager are two things that happened recently but it seemed to have happened prior to these...

Slow... slow as in... Dial-up speeds. (!!!!)

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"MYESSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: MYWIRELESSACCESSPOINT   

          Bit Rate=2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=65/70  Signal level=-49 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:149   Missed beacon:0

```

Radio in the wifi card died?

----------

## BradN

Try booting a livecd and see if it works right in there?

----------

## eccerr0r

For some reason a power cycle at least temporarily cleared things up.  Weird...

I guess this is sort of what to expect in reverse engineered drivers? 

Still better than nothing.  Or Ndiswrappers...

----------

## F_

I wonder if your laptop was overheated and that had anything to do with it. Just a thought.

----------

## eccerr0r

It could have, but it had been able to work through the same situation many times before.  Maybe it is time to get the fans cleaned out, not sure... Alas remote admin is tough...

----------

